# Has anyone obtained police clearance from Indonesia without flying there?



## IvyB (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi, I applied for 820/801 and have submitted all required documents except for police clearance from one country. 

I have submitted police clearances from the Philippines (my home country) and Australia (I lived here for 2 years as a student). I worked for almost 7 years in Jakarta and as such, would need to submit a police clearance from Indonesia. 

Should I wait for DIBP to request for the Indonesian police clearance? Or should I obtain that now? 

Has anyone here tried getting an Indonesian police clearance without flying back to Jakarta? Any advice would be highly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## KofteQueen (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi IvyB,

The information we were told when trying to obtain an Indonesian police clearance, is that they can only be obtained in Jakarta. I spoke with the Indonesian Embassy and Consulate here in Turkey, and they said they could not assist in any way. If you have contacts in Jakarta, they may be able to help you, if you can send them copies of your KITAS etc. 

I emailed DIBP in Ankara, and they confirmed that Indonesian foreign missions can't help. They said that we should submit our application without it, and they would see if the need for a police clearance from Indonesia could be waived. 

We did include a Commonwealth of Australia Statutory Declaration in lieu of a penal clearance Indonesia - it specifically references the Migration Act 1958 / Character Test. I found it online. I also included the email from DIPB for good measure. 

We only submitted our application a couple of weeks ago, so I can't tell you yet whether they will insist that my husband travel to Jakarta to get a police clearance.


----------



## IvyB (Aug 17, 2016)

KofteQueen said:


> Hi IvyB,
> 
> The information we were told when trying to obtain an Indonesian police clearance, is that they can only be obtained in Jakarta. I spoke with the Indonesian Embassy and Consulate here in Turkey, and they said they could not assist in any way. If you have contacts in Jakarta, they may be able to help you, if you can send them copies of your KITAS etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks KofteQueen.

I received just now the same response from the Indonesian Embassy here in Australia. Here's their response: "The Embassy is not authorized to issue a police clearance. Application has to be made in Indonesia. You might want to contact someone in Indonesia to help you obtain the certificate."

Looks like I may need to engage an agent to help me get one.

I am uncertain at this point if I should wait for DIBP request or get one now. I read somewhere that in some cases, DIBP does not request for all police clearances once you have submitted one or two.


----------



## mkarina (Feb 1, 2016)

I submitted my Indonesian Police Clearance with everything else when applied for 820. And yes the application can only be made in Jakarta. 

I'm Indonesian so I managed to get it without agents - it might be a different case for KITAS holders.


----------



## IvyB (Aug 17, 2016)

mkarina said:


> I submitted my Indonesian Police Clearance with everything else when applied for 820. And yes the application can only be made in Jakarta.
> 
> I'm Indonesian so I managed to get it without agents - it might be a different case for KITAS holders.


Thanks Mkarina!

I was a KITAS holder when I was in Indonesia.

Do you know any agent in Jakarta who can help process police clearance there?


----------



## mkarina (Feb 1, 2016)

No worries IvyB!

I never used one so I don't know any, sorry. But try searching for 'SKCK Indonesia WNA' on google - it came up with results from other forum that has agent information.

Other option is to ask someone you know in Jakarta to help you and ask what is required to do it from overseas - because agent fees might be quite costly.


----------



## KofteQueen (Mar 31, 2016)

If you do find a reputable agent, please share! I think a lot of people have difficulty obtaining an Indonesian police clearance from outside Indonesia.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

When I returned to Australia it was after 9/11 and I needed a security clearance (ASIC card). 

This required a police clearance for all countries I had lived for similar to what IMMI want.

I said it was not possible to get a police clearance from a African country as I was not a citizen, they said I need it.

Ok exactly what do you want it to say I asked. For $200 you can even nominate the police officer you want to sign it.

I left it at that - a few weeks later they asked me to collect my ASIC card, no police checks required.


----------



## Rjay_08 (Sep 6, 2016)

IvyB said:


> Thanks Mkarina!
> 
> I was a KITAS holder when I was in Indonesia.
> 
> Do you know any agent in Jakarta who can help process police clearance there?


Hi Ivy,

Even I'm in same boat. I was worked in Jakarta 3 years and now in OZ. Waiting for EOI approval and meantime try to prepare PCC for Indonesia.

I found few on google. please try and let me know if something worked for you.

jangkargroups.co.id/skck-online-di-polda-mabes-olri/

few agents details. But i am not sure they can do.

wijayacodotcom
expat.or.id/info/indonesianpolicecertificate.html


----------



## c00kiemonster (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi! Did you have any luck with getting the police clearance? I worked in Jakarta for a year (tough luck) and was recently required by my CO for a police clearance from there. The problem is I might not have all the required work-related documents because the company I used to work for had a change in ownership. I emailed my CO about it and still waiting for a response!

However, based on discussions with friends in JKT, personal appearance there is required; otherwise, you need to know the right people to get it without going to JKT.



IvyB said:


> Hi, I applied for 820/801 and have submitted all required documents except for police clearance from one country.
> 
> I have submitted police clearances from the Philippines (my home country) and Australia (I lived here for 2 years as a student). I worked for almost 7 years in Jakarta and as such, would need to submit a police clearance from Indonesia.
> 
> ...


----------



## pisanggoreng (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi guys! Any luck? We are also at our wits end trying to find a way to obtain one, for the both of us (hubby+wife), so two. We worked in JKT 2005-2008 and now applying for 190 &#128555;



c00kiemonster said:


> Hi! Did you have any luck with getting the police clearance? I worked in Jakarta for a year (tough luck) and was recently required by my CO for a police clearance from there. The problem is I might not have all the required work-related documents because the company I used to work for had a change in ownership. I emailed my CO about it and still waiting for a response!
> 
> However, based on discussions with friends in JKT, personal appearance there is required; otherwise, you need to know the right people to get it without going to JKT.


----------



## c00kiemonster (Sep 18, 2015)

pisanggoreng said:


> Hi guys! Any luck? We are also at our wits end trying to find a way to obtain one, for the both of us (hubby+wife), so two. We worked in JKT 2005-2008 and now applying for 190 &#128555;


Hi! My 309/100 visa was granted yesterday, after just 3 months!  I explained to my CO that it was difficult for me to obtain a PC from Indonesia for various reasons (my previously employer had organisational changes so they didn't have all of my employment documents, and I'm based in Abu Dhabi so I could not travel to personally go to Indonesia). She asked me to execute a Statutory Declaration (that I have no criminal records), and that was it! She didn't require anything else!


----------



## IvyB (Aug 17, 2016)

c00kiemonster said:


> Hi! My 309/100 visa was granted yesterday, after just 3 months!  I explained to my CO that it was difficult for me to obtain a PC from Indonesia for various reasons (my previously employer had organisational changes so they didn't have all of my employment documents, and I'm based in Abu Dhabi so I could not travel to personally go to Indonesia). She asked me to execute a Statutory Declaration (that I have no criminal records), and that was it! She didn't require anything else!


Just saw this and wondering if anyone else have done this? My migration agent did not raise this option and I am wondering if I should try this too. I received request from CO to submit police clearance within 28 days and it is difficult for me to fly to Jakarta with my hectic work schedule.


----------



## IvyB (Aug 17, 2016)

c00kiemonster said:


> Hi! Did you have any luck with getting the police clearance? I worked in Jakarta for a year (tough luck) and was recently required by my CO for a police clearance from there. The problem is I might not have all the required work-related documents because the company I used to work for had a change in ownership. I emailed my CO about it and still waiting for a response!
> 
> However, based on discussions with friends in JKT, personal appearance there is required; otherwise, you need to know the right people to get it without going to JKT.


Any updates on this? I just received request from my CO to submit Indonesian police clearance and I am still trying to find ways of getting one without having to fly to Jakarta. There's a law firm who offered for A$1300! That's a lot of money for one page of paper. Someone here wrote they submitted a character stat dec in lieu of police clearance but I am not sure if that is advisable. Any advice?


----------



## mkarina (Feb 1, 2016)

IvyB said:


> Any updates on this? I just received request from my CO to submit Indonesian police clearance and I am still trying to find ways of getting one without having to fly to Jakarta. There's a law firm who offered for A$1300! That's a lot of money for one page of paper. Someone here wrote they submitted a character stat dec in lieu of police clearance but I am not sure if that is advisable. Any advice?


Can you explain the situation to your CO and whether you can do a stat dec instead? $1300 is a ridiculous amount compared to the actual fee.

Do you have the supporting documents though?


----------



## IvyB (Aug 17, 2016)

Rjay_08 said:


> Hi Ivy,
> 
> Even I'm in same boat. I was worked in Jakarta 3 years and now in OZ. Waiting for EOI approval and meantime try to prepare PCC for Indonesia.
> 
> ...


A law firm was referred to me by a friend but they charges A$1,300! That does not include "facilitation fees" and translation. I think it is cheaper to fly to Jakarta


----------



## c00kiemonster (Sep 18, 2015)

I explained to my CO why it was difficult for me to get the police clearance (e.g., I'm currently living in another country and my employment documents in Jakarta may not have been completely archived by my former employer). The CO asked me to provide a statutory declaration instead, and then that was it, no further questions asked. So you should absolutely try to explain your situation to your CO and perhaps you'll get a pass, too!



IvyB said:


> Any updates on this? I just received request from my CO to submit Indonesian police clearance and I am still trying to find ways of getting one without having to fly to Jakarta. There's a law firm who offered for A$1300! That's a lot of money for one page of paper. Someone here wrote they submitted a character stat dec in lieu of police clearance but I am not sure if that is advisable. Any advice?


----------



## IvyB (Aug 17, 2016)

pisanggoreng said:


> Hi guys! Any luck? We are also at our wits end trying to find a way to obtain one, for the both of us (hubby+wife), so two. We worked in JKT 2005-2008 and now applying for 190 &#55357;&#56875;


Hi all, my 820 was granted yesterday! I was still finding ways of getting a police clearance from Jakarta but seems like my CO decided to grant based on the documents I earlier submitted. When I requested for an extension to submit the police clearance, I followed the advice of one of members here to also submit a Charater Stat Dec, looks like that helped!

Lodged 820/801 July 2016
Received request to submit Police Clearance March 2017
820 granted April 2017


----------



## IvyB (Aug 17, 2016)

c00kiemonster said:


> I explained to my CO why it was difficult for me to get the police clearance (e.g., I'm currently living in another country and my employment documents in Jakarta may not have been completely archived by my former employer). The CO asked me to provide a statutory declaration instead, and then that was it, no further questions asked. So you should absolutely try to explain your situation to your CO and perhaps you'll get a pass, too!


Thank you CookieMonster! I submitted a Character Stat Dec when I requested for an extension to comply with the Police Clearance requirement. Still unable to obtain the Police Clearance but my 820 was granted yesterday. Such a big relief especially with all these visa changes lately.


----------



## c00kiemonster (Sep 18, 2015)

Glad it worked out for you! Congrats!



IvyB said:


> Thank you CookieMonster! I submitted a Character Stat Dec when I requested for an extension to comply with the Police Clearance requirement. Still unable to obtain the Police Clearance but my 820 was granted yesterday. Such a big relief especially with all these visa changes lately.


----------

